# Bersa Thunder Ultra Compact .45 ACP Pro



## Tnic (Jul 5, 2012)

FINALLY! A .45 thread! :mrgreen:

After searching around and missing out on a number of CZs and a couple 1911s I found this cute little guy needing a new home.










I have yet to find a negative remark about this gun. Can't wait for next Saturday to pick it up, grab a few boxes of ammo and start blowing things up in the back yard.

BTW, anyone recommend a decent leather holster for it? I want a positive retention thumb snap for everyday OCing. Bersa has a couple nice looking ones for around $55.
http://www.bersa.com/holsters/belt-holsters/vega-3-position-leather-belt-holster-black-1.html


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Try falco,galco,bianchhi.Nice pistol.have fun
Try falco as they make holsters for less popular brands


----------



## Tnic (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks skull. They all list holsters for 380, but that seems to be it. I'll see what my local GS has on hand and go from there. If all else fails, Bersa has just the ticket and I can wait a few days longer I s'pose.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I found this take a look

YourGunParts.com / CondorsFlight.com


----------



## Tnic (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey thanks skull! Nice find. My search techniques leave much to be desired.

I finally just said to heck with it and ordered the Vega 3 position from Bersa.


----------

